# HELP PS3 super slim not able to connect to wifi!!!



## hawx (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I got Sony PS3 super slim 12 GB and plus I am newbie to consoles.

Before powering it on for the first time I upgraded the harddrive to 500 GB and booted up. Everything went fine the PS3 booted up shows me everything but I am not able to connect to my Wifi.

I have a dual band Dlink AC750 wifi router, one band running on 2.4 ghz and the other one running 5.0 ghz. I have all host of devices connected to the router (PC(ethernet), Laptop(wifi), Television(wifi), three phones(wifi) ) and the latest being PS3.

The PS3 detects the available networks as home-2.4 and home-5.0 though one weird thing is it does shows home-5.0 ssid as blank and signal strength as 40% even though the router being 3 feet away from the PS3. I understand this may be due to home-5.0 running on channel that is not supported by PS3(i.e wifi b/g/n). 

I tried it connecting to home-2.4 in easy mode and it does not connects. The error thrown is something like "WPA2 key time out. Your key may be wrong". So i try the advance mode and keep everything to default and still the same error is thrown.

How are my other devices been able to connect using the same password and not PS3?
Some suggestions include my home-2.4 to WEP but I am not going to do so due to security issues.
Also I dont want to run an ethernet cable from router to PS3.

Any suggestion on where I am going wrong or on how to setup the connection.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
hawx


----------



## hawx (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey Guys,

Update: I was able to successfully connect to the wifi network without any hack or special tricks.
Since I am newbie to consoles I was not familiar with how the PS control works and how to do input using controller.
Actually problem was that I thought I was selecting the key using the square button on the controller but to select or input a key we actually need to press the X key on the controller.
I tried using the X key and it successfully connected.

Now can anyone suggest me any good game to buy to start with the PS3. I do love FPS, racings and TPS games. Suggestions are welcome.

Regards,
hawx


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 18, 2016)

Buy God Of War trilogy, Assassin's Creed games and DmC.

As for FPS and TPS games, why would you buy a console for playing them?


----------



## hawx (Nov 21, 2016)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] who says i bought the console? :winking_NF:
I got the console free with the television I bought recently. I just want to get the feel of games on console. I still and will be primarily using my PC for my gaming needs. I just need some games that make feel console is console. Also do you have suggestion for car racing games. Arcade/Simulation both will do.

Regards,
hawx


----------

